# [OT] Erstes und letztes Subnet

## benjamin200

Hi,

mal wieder ein OFF-Topic Post. Da hier einige mit sehr fundierten Netzwerk-Kenntnissen sind möchte ich hier ein "für mich" sehr wichtige Frage zum Verständis des Problems mit dem ersten und letzen Subnetz stellen.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel die Adresse 192.168.44.0/24 und bilden daraus 8 Netze. Diese sehen wie folgt aus:

1. Netz-ID 0,  Adressen von 1 - 30,  Broadcast 31

2. Netz-ID 32,  Adressen von 33 - 62,  Broadcast 63

3. Netz-ID 64,  Adressen von 65 - 94,  Broadcast 95

4. Netz-ID 96,  Adressen von 129 - 126,  Broadcast 127

5. Netz-ID 128,  Adressen von 129 - 158,  Broadcast 159

6. Netz-ID 160,  Adressen von 161 - 190,  Broadcast 191

7. Netz-ID 192,  Adressen von 193 - 222,  Broadcast 223

8. Netz-ID 224,  Adressen von 225 - 254,  Broadcast 255

Egal wo man im Internet sucht (Wiki, etc) man wird immer darauf hingewiesen, dass das erste und letze Subnetz nicht verwendet werden dürfen (diese habe ich rot makiert). Jedenfalls nicht im öffentliche Netz. Eine detaillierte Aussage habe ich gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die erste und letzte bei der Unterteilung entstehenden Adressen dürfen nicht verwendet werden (Verwechslung mit Netz- und Broadcast-Adresse des übergeordneten Netzes). Die Anzahl der Subnetze verringert sich somit jeweils um zwei:
> 
> Ist der Netzwerkanteil der IP-Adresse n Bits, dann erhält man (2n) - 2 Subnetze.
> ...

 

Quelle:

http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/netze/netz8.html

Wenn man dies binär nachrechnet, erkennt man, dass die original Netz-ID 192.168.44.0 mit der Netzwerk-ID 192.168.44.0 des ersten Subnetz (rot makiert) identisch sind. Zweitens ist die original Broadcastadresse von dem original Netz 192.168.44.255 und somit identisch mit der Broadcastadresse des letzen Subnetz 192.168.44.255 des letzen Subnetz (rot makiert).

Kann mir bitte jemand an einem konkreten Beispiel schildern, wo es hier genau im Internet oder im firmeninternen Netzwerk zu Verwechslungen kommt. Ich kann mir einfach kein Beispiel bilden. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Egal wo man im Internet sucht (Wiki, etc) man wird immer darauf hingewiesen, dass das erste und letze Subnetz nicht verwendet werden dürfen (diese habe ich rot makiert).

 

 *Quote:*   

> Die erste und letzte bei der Unterteilung entstehenden Adressen dürfen nicht verwendet werden

 

Da hast du was komplett falsch verstanden..

Hier ein Beispiel:

Nehmen wir als einfaches Beispiel ein Klasse C Netz. Z.B. 192.168.100.0

Wenn du nun dieses Netz in ZWEI Subnetze unterteilen willst, verwendest du ja die Subnetmaske 255.255.255.128. Diese Maske unterteilt das Netz von 192.168.100.0 - 192.168.100.255 in zwei Netze. Da jedes Netz eine eindeutige Adresse haben muss sowie eine eindeutige Broadcast, kannst du nun nicht einfach 2x128 Rechner in das jeweilige Netz stellen sondern musst von diesen Netzgrenzen (192.168.100.0-192.168.100.127 und 192.168.100.128-192.168.100.255)die jeweils ersten und letzten Adressen als Netz/Broadcastadressen versehen.

Faktisch kannst du also in jedem Netz nur noch 126 Rechner einbinden, da 192.168.100.0 Das erste Netz und 192.168.100.127 die Broadcast des ersten Netzes darstellt. Gleiches gilt für das zweite Netz mit 192.168.100.128 (Netzadresse) und 192.168.100.255 (Broadcast Adresse des zweiten Netzes).

ALSO

Es geht nicht darum, dass du das erste und letzte Subnez nicht benutzen darfst, sondern darum, dass du die erste und letzte Adresse eines Subnetzes nicht verwenden darfst.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man dies binär nachrechnet, erkennt man, dass die original Netz-ID 192.168.44.0 mit der Netzwerk-ID 192.168.44.0 des ersten Subnetz (rot makiert) identisch sind. Zweitens ist die original Broadcastadresse von dem original Netz 192.168.44.255 und somit identisch mit der Broadcastadresse des letzen Subnetz 192.168.44.255 des letzen Subnetz (rot makiert). 

 

Vergiss das mal ganz schnell! Entweder hast du ein Subnetz vom Typ 255.255.255.0 , dann ist 0 die Netzadresse und 255 die Broadcast Adresse oder aber du hast z.B. zwei Subnetze vom Typ 255.255.255.128. Dann ist 0 einfach nur die Netzadresse für das erste Subnetz und 255 die Broadcast Adresse des zweiten Subnetzes. Es gibt dann kein Original Netz mehr, da du ja jetzt 2 Netze hast.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Da hast du was komplett falsch verstanden.. 
> 
> 

 

Nein hab ich nicht. Da musst du etwas falsch verstanden haben. Cisco Systems, und andere zahlreiche Webseiten erwähnen, das in der Realität nach Bildung von Subnetzen das erste und letze gestrichen wird. Des Weiteren siehst du ja meine Berechnungen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn man dies binär nachrechnet, erkennt man, dass die original Netz-ID 192.168.44.0 mit der Netzwerk-ID 192.168.44.0 des ersten Subnetz (rot makiert) identisch sind. Zweitens ist die original Broadcastadresse von dem original Netz 192.168.44.255 und somit identisch mit der Broadcastadresse des letzen Subnetz 192.168.44.255 des letzen Subnetz (rot makiert). 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die erste und letzte bei der Unterteilung entstehenden Adressen dürfen nicht verwendet werden (Verwechslung mit Netz- und Broadcast-Adresse des übergeordneten Netzes). Die Anzahl der Subnetze verringert sich somit jeweils um zwei:
> 
> Ist der Netzwerkanteil der IP-Adresse n Bits, dann erhält man (2n) - 2 Subnetze. 
> ...

 

Ich möchte dich ja nicht Kritisieren, aber du kennst schon den Unterscheid zwischen Netzanteil und Hostanteil?

Siehe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist der Netzwerkanteil der IP-Adresse n Bits, dann erhält man (2n) - 2 Subnetze. 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel:
> 
> Nehmen wir als einfaches Beispiel ein Klasse C Netz. Z.B. 192.168.100.0
> ...

 

Danke für deine nett gemeinte Bemühung, aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage und deine Aussage ist falsch, was die Realität und das Routen im Internet angeht. Wenn du nächstes mal Postest, dann ließ bitte zuerst den Thread, dann hättest auch gesehen, das die Berechnung und Angaben zu den oben erwähnten 8 Subnetzen korrekt sind.

Kann mir bitte jemand an einem konkreten Beispiel schildern, wo es hier genau im Internet oder im firmeninternen Netzwerk zu Verwechslungen kommt. Ich kann mir einfach kein Beispiel bilden. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. "

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## makenoob

noch ein Beispiel:

ich hab hier von meinem provider noch ein netz für firewall <-> router bekommen:

die subnetzmaske ist 255.255.255.224 (eine höhere, für weniger rechner, wäre auch gegangen, aber ich wollte mir die option offen halten, evtl. noch rechner mit ins externe netz zu hängen)

die netzadresse dieses netzes ist die xxx.xxx.xxx.32 und broadcast ist xxx.xxx.xxx.39.

die ..33 ist fürs sdsl-modem und der rest steht mir zur freien verfügung (außer der netzadresse und der broadcastadresse natürlich).

HTH

marc

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> noch ein Beispiel:
> 
> ich hab hier von meinem provider noch ein netz für firewall <-> router bekommen:
> ...

 

Was willst du mir den damit sagen? Deine Netz-ID 32 ist ja auch ok:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Netz-ID 0, Adressen von 1 - 30, Broadcast 31
> 
> 2. Netz-ID 32, Adressen von 33 - 62, Broadcast 63
> ...

 

Bitte Packt diesen Thread doch nicht einfach mit euren Beispielen voll. Naja, worüber aufregen  :Smile: 

Kann mir bitte jemand an einem konkreten Beispiel schildern, wo es hier genau im Internet oder im firmeninternen Netzwerk zu Verwechslungen kommt. Ich kann mir einfach kein Beispiel bilden. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß,

Benjamin 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

EDITED: Cisco Tool Berechnung hinzugefügt

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Ich möchte dich ja nicht Kritisieren, aber du kennst schon den Unterscheid zwischen Netzanteil und Hostanteil?

 

1.) Doch, du hast mich grad kritisiert  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

2.) Klar kenn ich den. Das was du als NETZ-ID bezeichnest gibt das Netzwerk an! Also bei einer Subnetzmaske von 255.255.255.128 wird das Netzwerk durch die Adresse 192.168.100.0 und 192.168.100.128 angegeben.

Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, verweise ich auf das Request for Comment 1878. (Falls du es nicht kennst, RFC's definieren viele Internetstandards (nicht nur), Protokolle und dergleichen)

http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1878.html

 *Quote:*   

> Danke für deine nett gemeinte Bemühung, aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage und deine Aussage ist falsch, was die Realität und das Routen im Internet angeht. Wenn du nächstes mal Postest, dann ließ bitte zuerst den Thread, dann hättest auch gesehen, das die Berechnung und Angaben zu den oben erwähnten 8 Subnetzen korrekt sind.
> 
> 

 

Deine Berechnungen stimmen in der Tat. Da habe ich auch nie etwas anderes behauptet! Das RFC 1878 zeigt genau die selben Ergebnisse:

```
255.255.255.224 8 nets       

3 bit Class C   30           

11 bit Class B               

Net. Addr.  Host Addr Range  Brodcast Addr

N.N.N.0     N.N.N.1-30       N.N.N.31

N.N.N.32    N.N.N.33-62      N.N.N.63

N.N.N.64    N.N.N.65-94      N.N.N.95

N.N.N.96    N.N.N.97-126     N.N.N.127

N.N.N.128   N.N.N.129-158    N.N.N.159

N.N.N.160   N.N.N.161-190    N.N.N.191

N.N.N.192   N.N.N.193-222    N.N.N.223

N.N.N.224   N.N.N.225-254    N.N.N.255

```

Ausserdem siehst du ebenfalls sehr schön, dass Sie das was du als NETZ-ID ebenfalls als Network Address deklariert haben.

Uebrigens, wenn du einen Cisco Zugang hast, kannst du auch einfach deren Subnet-Calculator [http://www.cisco.com/pcgi-bin/Support/IpSubnet/home.pl]verwenden. Der berechnet dir exakt das selbe. Hier ein copy/paste vom Tool:

```
Your Subnets

IP Class:         Class C       IP Address:         192.168.100.0

Base Network Mask:         255.255.255.0/24         Subnet Mask:         255.255.255.224/27

Subnets:         8         IP Major Net:         192.168.100.0

Hosts/Subnet:         30         Major Net Bcast:         192.168.100.255                   To return to your previous selections, do not use your browser "Back" button, click here.

   

Subnets for Fixed Length Subnet Masking

   

Download in CSV format

No.    Subnet Address    Hosts From    Hosts To    Broadcast Address

0    192.168.100.0    192.168.100.1    192.168.100.30    192.168.100.31

1    192.168.100.32    192.168.100.33    192.168.100.62    192.168.100.63

2    192.168.100.64    192.168.100.65    192.168.100.94    192.168.100.95

3    192.168.100.96    192.168.100.97    192.168.100.126    192.168.100.127

4    192.168.100.128    192.168.100.129    192.168.100.158    192.168.100.159

5    192.168.100.160    192.168.100.161    192.168.100.190    192.168.100.191

6    192.168.100.192    192.168.100.193    192.168.100.222    192.168.100.223

7    192.168.100.224    192.168.100.225    192.168.100.254    192.168.100.255
```

Und falls du es mir immer noch nicht glaubst, einmal einige Gegenfragen:

1) Nach deinem Verständnis müsste man also das erste und letzte Subnetz weglassen. Uebrig würden dann 6 Subnetze bleiben. Warum steht dann aber in der RFC, dass eine Aufteilung in Subnetze 8 Stück davon ergibt?

 *Quote:*   

> 255.255.255.224 8 nets

 

2) Erklär mir mal, wie ein Rechner (oder Router oder was auch immer) entscheidet in welches Subnet ein Paket gehört. Wenn du die Methode kennst, wirst du sehen, dass meine Aussage korrekt ist.

Achja, falls es dich interessiert...

Ein sehr gutes Buch, das wirklich tief in die Materie eingeht aber trotzdem noch leichtverständlich ist, ist O'Reillys "TCP/IP Netzwerk-Administration" (ISBN 3-89721-110-6)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTaLast edited by STiGMaTa_ch on Fri Apr 29, 2005 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

Ich glaub da gabs mal ne alte RFC die damit ein Problem hat und laut einer neueren (Revision?) darf mans dann doch machen. Oder so.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Nach deinem Verständnis müsste man also das erste und letzte Subnetz weglassen. Uebrig würden dann 6 Subnetze bleiben. Warum steht dann aber in der RFC, dass eine Aufteilung in Subnetze 8 Stück davon ergibt?
> 
> Zitat:
> ...

 

Mathematisch gesehen geht das, bzw. müssen die Router dies Unterstützen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Erklär mir mal, wie ein Rechner (oder Router oder was auch immer) entscheidet in welches Subnet ein Paket gehört. Wenn du die Methode kennst, wirst du sehen, dass meine Aussage korrekt ist. 
> 
> 

 

Wohl der Entscheidende Punk, ich nehme an das du das Problem dann verstehst:

Router: Paket kommt, reingucken, suche Netz-ID, vergleich der NETZ-ID mit der localen Routing Table des Router, Weiterleiten an das bekannte Netz oder ans GW (falls Netz unbekannt).

So jetzt überleg mal, die Router im Internet sehen deine IP nur als Class A, B oder C an. Wieso, na weil die Subnetzmask der IP-Adresse nicht bekannt ist. Sommit ist 192.168.44.70/27 für den Router /24 da er die Subnetzmaske nicht kennt.

Jetzt nochmals zurückspulen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn man dies binär nachrechnet, erkennt man, dass die original Netz-ID 192.168.44.0 mit der Netzwerk-ID 192.168.44.0 des ersten Subnetz (rot makiert) identisch sind. Zweitens ist die original Broadcastadresse von dem original Netz 192.168.44.255 und somit identisch mit der Broadcastadresse des letzen Subnetz 192.168.44.255 des letzen Subnetz (rot makiert). 
> 
> 

 

Irgenwie kommt es hier zu komplikationen, jedenfalls ist klar, das wenn das Paket kommt, der lokale LAN Router anhand der IP wieder entscheiden kann in welches Subnetz es gehört. Ich kann mir das einfach nicht genau erklären, und deshalb hab ich den Thread aufgemacht. 

Mal erhrlich verstehst du jetzt was ich meine?

P.S.

Jaa jaa, die IP ist Private, aber für ein Beispiel ok  :Smile: 

amne schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaub da gabs mal ne alte RFC die damit ein Problem hat und laut einer neueren (Revision?) darf mans dann doch machen. Oder so.
> 
> 

 

Wäre interessant zu wissen. Ich möchte Einfach das Problem verstehen können, da ich der Meinung bin, dass das teilen der Subnetze zu keinen Problem führt. Allerdings ist mir klar, das Router nur Class A, B, C kennen und das es in der Tat eine Überschneidung der Netz-ID des ersten Subnetz und der Broadcastadresse des letzen Subnetzes gibt. Leute, ich will es doch nur verstehen.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## the-pugnacity

mich hat dieses probem auch beschäftigt.

bisher bin ich soweit das als mythos abzustempeln. da ich nichts dazu gefunden habe. 

auch geben die rfcs nichts zu dem thema her. ich nutze die einfach. und werde das auch am dienstag in der prüfung machen....

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Egal wo man im Internet sucht (Wiki, etc) man wird immer darauf hingewiesen, dass das erste und letze Subnetz nicht verwendet werden dürfen (diese habe ich rot makiert). Jedenfalls nicht im öffentliche Netz.

 

Also ich hantiere schon seit einigen Jahren mit Netzwerken rum und dass ist das erste Mal, dass ich lese, dass man das erste und letzte Subnetz nicht benutzen soll...

Das ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn, je nachdem wie man die Netzwerkmaske definiert bleibt ja kaum noch was zum Benutzen übrig.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ah, jetzt ja....  :Wink: 

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du mit natürlichen Masken (natural oder default mask) rechnest, welche zusammen mit den Adressklassen (A B C) verwendet werden. Darüber handelt eben auch das angegebene RFC.

Was du aber meinst ist Supernetting. Sieht zwar genau so aus wie eine Netzwerkadresse mit zugehöriger Subnetmaske, kann aber viel flexibler Netze abgrenzen.

Da beim supernetting jedes gesetzte Bit das Netzwerk und jedes nichtgesetzte Bit den Hostanteil angibt, ist die aufteilung viel flexibler.

z.B

Die Bitmaske 255.255.0.0 kann z.B. auf die Netzwerkadresse 192.168.100.0 angewendet werden. Dadurch fasst die Bitmaske alle Adressen von 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255 zusammen. hiermit hast du eigentlich ein Netzwerk in der grösse eines herkömmlichen Klasse B Netzes im Adressraum eines Klasse C Netzes abgedekt.

Hier nochmals das Calculation Tool von Cisco:

```
Your Supernets

Address Details:

Base Network Address:         192.168.100.0    

Supernet Mask:         255 . 255 . 0. 0         Supernet Mask Bits:         / 16

Your Results:

CIDR Route:         192 . 168 . 0 . 0 / 16

Supernet address range:         192 . 168 . 0 . 0 - 192 . 168 . 255 . 255
```

Die Verwendung einer Maske anstelle einer Adressklasse zur Bestimmung des Zielnetzwerkes nennt man Classless InterDomain Routing (CIDR). Damit Router diese Art des Routing verstehen, müssen diese Spezielle Protokolle verwenden, welche zusammen mit den Zieladressen auch Masken übertragen, die festlegen, wie Adressen definiert werden. Das bedeutet: Router und Hosts müssen wissen, wie diese Adressen als "klassenfrei" zu interpretieren sind und wie die mit der Adresse gelieferte Bitmaske anzuwenden ist.

Ein Protokoll, welches mit CIDR umgehen kann ist z.B. EIGRP: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk365/technologies_q_and_a_item09186a008012dac4.shtml

Allerdings kann ich mir auch beim Supernetting nicht vorstellen, dass da gewisse Subnetze nicht verwendet werden dürfen. Höchstens, wenn irgendwo ein Router/Host dazwischen ist, welcher die Zieladresse und Bitmaske als normale "Klassenadresse" / Subnetmaske interpretieren würde.

Aber beim Supernetting besteht mein Wissen halt auch nur aus Basics, da ich das bisher nie benötigt habe. Vielleicht hilft dir das RFC1519 weiter.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## amne

Wusste ich doch, dass ich sowas schon mal hier gelesen habe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321682.html

Bist du Think4UrS11s Hinweisen schon nachgegangen?

----------

## benjamin200

the-pugnacity schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mich hat dieses probem auch beschäftigt.
> 
> bisher bin ich soweit das als mythos abzustempeln. da ich nichts dazu gefunden habe.
> ...

 

mit der Regel Subnetze -2? Welche Prüfung schreibst du?

STiGMaTa_ch schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was du aber meinst ist Supernetting. Sieht zwar genau so aus wie eine Netzwerkadresse mit zugehöriger Subnetmaske, kann aber viel flexibler Netze abgrenzen. 
> 
> 

 

Nee, das meine ich nicht. Supernetting ist das gleiche wie Subnetting, nur das bei Super... du den Netzanteil vergrößerst und beim Subnet... ihn verkleinerst.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Verwendung einer Maske anstelle einer Adressklasse zur Bestimmung des Zielnetzwerkes nennt man Classless InterDomain Routing (CIDR). Damit Router diese Art des Routing verstehen, müssen diese Spezielle Protokolle verwenden, welche zusammen mit den Zieladressen auch Masken übertragen, die festlegen, wie Adressen definiert werden. Das bedeutet: Router und Hosts müssen wissen, wie diese Adressen als "klassenfrei" zu interpretieren sind und wie die mit der Adresse gelieferte Bitmaske anzuwenden ist.
> 
> Ein Protokoll, welches mit CIDR umgehen kann ist z.B. EIGRP: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk365/technologies_q_and_a_item09186a008012dac4.shtml
> ...

 

Da sind wird doch schon bei dem Problem, nicht alle Router unterstützen dies, und deswegen heißt es, man soll das erste und das letzte Subnetz nicht verwenden, um 100%ige Sicherheit zu haben.

Aber irgenwie kann ich mir draus keinen Reim machen, den Subnetting kann jeder Kunde eines ISP mit seinem zugewiesenen IP-Pool. Supernetting nicht, das kann nur der Provider. Selbst wenn die Netz-ID falsch interpretiert wird (es Betrifft ja nur NETZ-ID und Broadcastadresse) verstehe ich nicht ganz wieso es zu Probleme kommen sollte. Das Paket (angenommen TCP) müsste ja den Rückweg zum letzen Router finden, und dieser steht ja mit einem Bein in jedem Subnetz. Ach wie gern würde ich das noch kapieren  :Smile: 

amne schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wusste ich doch, dass ich sowas schon mal hier gelesen habe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321682.html
> 
> Bist du Think4UrS11s Hinweisen schon nachgegangen?
> ...

 

ja aber auch nicht schlauer draus geworden  :Sad: 

TheSmallOne

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich hantiere schon seit einigen Jahren mit Netzwerken rum und dass ist das erste Mal, dass ich lese, dass man das erste und letzte Subnetz nicht benutzen soll...
> 
> Das ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn, je nachdem wie man die Netzwerkmaske definiert bleibt ja kaum noch was zum Benutzen übrig.
> ...

 

Das hat Subnetting so ansich, aber wenn du einen ISP betreust kannst du ja Supernetting machen, das erreichst du das Gegenteil  :Smile: 

Es freut mich, das Ihr euch Gedanken über das Problem macht. Hoffe wir finden doch noch was es damit auf sich hat!

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## the-pugnacity

jop ich meinte die regel das beim subnetting das erste und letzte subnetz wegfallen sollen.

mein its lehrer meinte nur das anfangs router damit wohl probleme hatten.

und ich schreib am dienstag meine abschlussarbeit zum it-systemelektroniker

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und ich schreib am dienstag meine abschlussarbeit zum it-systemelektroniker
> 
> 

 

na dann wünsch ich Dir viel Glück. Ich schreib auch am 03.05, allerdings FISI  :Smile: 

----------

## SinoTech

Habe hier was aus:

Microsoft

Windows 2000 TCP/IP-Protokolle und -Dienste

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Umstrittene Teilnetz-IDs
> 
> In den Beispielen der vorherigen Diskussion verwendeten wir ein Teilnetz, bei dem alle Host-bits auf 0 gestellt wurden (das "All-Zeros Subnet"), sowie ein Teilnetz, bei dem alle Host-Bits auf 1 gesetzt wurden (das "All-Ones Subnet"). Die Verwendung dieser Teilnetz-IDs ist etwas umstritten.
> ...

 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## benjamin200

Hi SinoTech,

danke für den Hinweis.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Obwohl RFC 1812 die Verwendung dieser speziellen Teilnetze jetzt erlaubt, gibt es keine Garantie, dass diese von allen Ihren Routern und Hosts auch unterstützt werden. Für Router ist es eine allgemein übliche Konfiguration, dass diese weder das eine noch das andere spezielle Teilnetz unterstützen und extra zu diesem Zweck konfiguriert werden müssen. Stellen Sie sicher, das Ihre Router und Hosts diese strittigen Teilnetze unterstützen, bevor sie diese verwenden. Microsoft Windows 2000 Hosts und Router unterstützen diese Teilnetze ohne zusätzliche Konfiguration. 
> 
> 

 

Das wird es sein, aber kann man Mircosoft trauen  :Smile: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Hi SinoTech,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Tja, normal würde ich das ja nicht ... aber ich glaube hier mach mich mal eine Ausnahme  :Wink: . 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

Sagen wir mal so, ein Router der heute noch nicht sauber CIDR - oder gar nur RIP-1 - kann,  der gehört da einfach nicht mehr ans Internet angeklemmt (IOS <10.3 anyone?)

So arg viele kann es auch nicht mehr geben, da wir von außen noch keine Probleme hatten wg. Nichterreichbarkeit (auf /28 'subnettierter' old-fashioned Class A-Range, von 0-15).

Was Microsoft angeht - wir verwenden in der Firma ständig erstes/letztes Subnet, hier bei mir zuhause ebenfalls ein 10.x.y.0/25 - alles kein Problem, quer durch den Garten von Win95(ohne A) bis W2003-Srv.

Es wird nur etwas wundersam wenn man mal auf die Idee kommt einen Host auf die .0 (oder allgemein die Netzadresse) zu legen, das mochte auch mein Gentoo hier nicht so wirklich  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

